#  Erste Hilfe >   Was hat er noch mitbekommen? >

## Bücherwurm

Hallo!  Ich hoffe innigst darauf, hier Antworten auf einige meiner Fragen zu bekommen, ich brauche sie einfach. Mein Partner wurde im Bahnhof an den Bahngleisen von Jemandem vor den einfahrenden Zug gestoßen, er hat es nicht überlebt. Ich muß einfach wissen, was hat er noch alles mitbekommen, wie schnell war er bewusstlos bzw. tot und hat nichts mehr mitbekommen? Hat er noch bewusst realisieren können, das er gerade vor den Zug gestoßen wird? Hat er das vom Zug erfasst werden noch mitbekommen? Hat er etwa noch mitbekommen, wie ihm der Arm abgetrennt wurde?  Wie schnell ging es, das er bewußtlos bzw. tot war und von alle dem nichts mehr mitbekommen hat?  Wenn das jetzt etwas wirr ist, bitte ich dieses zu entschuldigen. Bin einfach völlig neben der Spur, tut mir leid.  Bitte gebt mir Antworten   Bücherwurm

----------


## feli

Das tut mir so leid, Bücherwurm.
Geh mal davon aus, daß Dein Freund nicht mehr viel mitbekommen hat.
Wenn ich Patienten hatte die schwerst verletzt waren, aber überlebten, dann berichten die das weniger traumatisch als die Beobachter. Die wenigsten können erzählen, was genau passiert ist.
Mein Vater berichtete von einer Schußverletzung zb. daß er nur einen seltsamen Schlag verpürt hätte und daß es danach warm über sein Bein gelaufen wäre. An große Schmerzen kann er sich nicht erinnern. Auch unser Freund dem die Hand abgetrennt wurde,- der erinnert sich vorrangig nicht an Schmerzen, sondern er sagt: Der Schock wäre größer gewesen. Er hätte sich gewundert, daß SO eine große Verletzung vergleichsweise wenig Schmerzen gemacht hätte, wäre aber rasch danach bewustlos geworden. Der Körper hat eine Art Schutzfunktion, bei sehr großen Schmerzen schaltet er das Bewustsein ganz einfach ab. Der Körper schaltet im Schockzustand ab.
Ich würde den Gedanken möglichst nicht weiterverfolgen, denn Du wirst sicherlich immer wieder große Horrormärchen zu hören bekommen. Gerade beim Thema Schmerzen unter den Menschen scheint eine Art Wettbewerb zu herrschen, was sie alles schon ausgehalten haben. Die baden manchmal regelrecht darin und wetteifern, wer jemals " mehr Schmerzen " ausgehalten hat, wenn sie bei dem Thema aufeinander treffen.
Das ist Deiner Situation nicht sehr zuträglich und hat auch nichts mit so einem Unfall zu tun.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Kraft, daß Du diese schwere Situation durchstehen kannst. Sei ganz lieb gegrüßt Feli

----------


## Bücherwurm

Danke Dir Feli! 
Ich habe halt einfach Angst, das er noch viel davon bewußt mitbekommen hat, wenn vielleicht auch ohne viel Schmerzen durch Schock. 
Bücherwurm

----------


## feli

Das glaube ich nicht, Bücherwurm, daß er viel bewust mitbekommen hat,- das passiert eher im Film, wenn der Schauspieler noch einen Szene sprechen muß, die mehrere Seiten Text umfassen.
Im Film sterben die Menschen immer ganz anders als in der Realität. 
Du hast jetzt sicherlich sehr viel zu bearbeiten. Den Gedanken kannst Du ganz weit von Dir wegschieben.
Das ist jetzt vorbei und er leidet auch jetzt nicht mehr. 
Liebe Grüße feli

----------


## Scoppy

Oh je Bücherwurm, das tut mir sehr leid, doch zu Deinen Fragen kann ich überhaupt nichts sagen.
Ich denke auch, Du solltest Dich mit diesen Gedanken nicht quälen, das macht alles noch viel schwerer. 
Viel kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen und schon gar nichts , was Deine Trauer in irgendeiner Form lindern könnte, allerdings wünsche ich Dir ganz viel Kraft, den Verlust Deines Partners zu verarbeiten. 
Alles Gute
Conny

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Bücherwurm, 
es deine Fragen wird dir keiner wirklich ehrlich und zu deiner Zufriedenheit erklärten oder beantworten können. 
Mein Tipp an Dich, suche dir unbedingt professionelle Hilfe damit du dieses schreckliche Ereignis verarbeiten kannst.
In einer Therapie, mit deinem Therapeuten(in) kannst du alle diese Fragen klären oder verarbeiten. 
Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg, Kraft und Zuversicht für die Zukunft. 
Schubser

----------


## Polarbear

Ganz allgemein kann man nur eines feststellen, je höher
die Geschwindigkeit des Triebwagens, umso geringer ist
das bewußte Erleben der Situation.
Ich wünsche dir alle Kraft der Welt, dem Täter wünsche
ich alle Seelenqualen des Universums. 
lg ours polaire

----------


## Bücherwurm

Hallo! 
Lieben Dank für Eure Antworten!
Vielleicht sind es wirklich falsche Fragen, aber sie sind halt da :-(
Das Alles im Moment so völlig irreal - diese Bilder, das Geschehen. Wie ein schlechter Traum.
Die Augen haben das gesehen, aber es ist noch gar nicht bei mir angekommen.
Tschuldigung, wenn ich Blödsinn schreibe  
Bücherwurm

----------


## feli

Das ist sicherlich kein Blödsinn, was DU schreibst. (Ich habe noch nie etwas gehört, das " weniger mit Blödsinn zu tun hatte.)
Ich denke, daß es schon einmal sehr gut ist, daß Du darüber reden möchtest.
Wenn Du das Unglück auch noch angesehen hast, dann wäre es um so wichtiger frühzeitig in eine Beratung zu gehen, die Dich bei dem Trauma und Deiner Trauer begleiten kann.
Die Fragen, die Du dir stellst sind verständlich, aber sie bringen Dich nicht weiter und ich glaube, daß man gerade in dieser Phase als ungeschulter Mensch sehr viel falsch machen kann. 
Unter dem Strich bleibt, daß Du nun ersteinmal auf Dich schauen mußt, damit Du keine größeren langfristigen Schäden davon trägst. So ein Leiden könnte viel länger andauern.
Manchmal gelingt es, daß man über ein traumatisches Erlebnis auch ohne professionelle Hilfe hinweg kommt.  Aber das ist gar nicht so häufg der Fall wie man denkt. Denn auch noch nach vielen Jahren, können Menschen denen man eigentlich zunächst nachsagen würde: " Die haben etwas gut verpackt." Symptome auftreten, die qäulend sind .
Wenn Du dir zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt Hilfe holst, dann ersparst Du dir das vielleicht.
Nun stellt sich die Frage: " WO bekommst Du diese Hilfe?"
Das wichtigste sind Gespräche über das Ereignis, die sehr zeitnah geführt werden. Seelsorger müßten zb. Adressen haben (und sie sind darin auch geschult), die Dir weiterhelfen könnten. Das muß nicht sofort eine Psychotherapie sein. Aber eine Trauerbewältigung wäre zumindest angebracht. 
Es wird noch soviele Fragen geben, die Du dir im Laufe der Zeit stellen wirst und ich würde Dir raten davon auszugehen, daß Dein Freund nicht viel davon gespürt hat und wenn er überhaupt etwas mitbekommen hat, daß das nicht lange andauerte. 
Der Körper und der Geist schützt sich, wenn etwas schlimmes mit ihm passiert, daß er nicht ertragen kann, weil es zu schmerzhaft wäre. Wichtig ist jetzt erstmal, daß Deine Wunden heilen können. 
Die Frage ist: " Wieviel hast DU mit/abbekommen?
Das Problem ist leider, daß Du dich wirklich am besten an Menschen wendest die gelernt haben mit solchen Situationen umzugehen, und die die einzelnen Phasen und Ambivalenzen kennen, die auftreten können.sonst wird der Schaden nämlich noch viel größer als er werden muß .
Es ist keine Lösung nun den Rest des Lebens Rache oder Hassgedanken mit sich herumzutragen, auch nicht sich zu quälen. Aber Du wirst durch alle diese Phasen hindurchmüssen. Wenn Du das bearbeitet hast, dann wirst Du das Thema eines Tages loslassen müssen um gesund weiterleben zu können und wieder glücklich zu werden. Vielleicht glaubst Du auch jetzt noch nicht daran, daß das einmal möglich sein wird. Es ist aber möglich und der Schmerz wird weniger, sodaß Du an die glücklichen Momente gerne und dankbar zurückdenken kannst die ihr hattet. Für Deinen Weg wünsche ich Dir viel Kraft. Laß Dich auf diesem Weg am besten von Menschen begleiten, die das gelernt haben und auffangen können.  
Liebe Grüße feli

----------


## feli

Man kann sich auch an  eine Traumaambulanz wenden. In NRW findet man diese zb. auf dieser Webseite: CLICK
Die Telefonseelsorge hat ebenfalls weiterführende Informationen.

----------


## Bücherwurm

Hallo Feli, Danke! 
So langsam läßt das "Kopfkino" nach und die Wirklichkeit fängt wieder an, zu mir durchzudringen.
Habe für Mittwoch erst einmal einen Termin bei meinem HA gemacht, obwohl krank in dem Sinne bin ich ja nicht  :Huh?:  
Liebe Grüße 
Bücherwurm

----------


## Polarbear

Nein, krank im herkömmlichen Sinne bist du nicht, du bist
untröstlich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Bedeutung. 
In deinem jetzigen Stadium kann dich niemand trösten
und so schwer es dir fällt, es dir einzugestehen, ohne
Hilfe von außen wird es nicht gehen. 
lg ours polaire

----------


## dreamchaser

Erst wenn die Trauer die 6 Monate überschreitet spricht man von einer pathologischen Trauerreaktion und evtl von einer Belastungsstörung. Es ist völlig normal, dass du im Moment geschockt bist und das Ganze noch nicht fassen kannst. Und es ist sicher gut, wenn du dich jemand anvertrauen kannst (das kann dein Hausarzt sein, aber auch ein guter Freund/Freundin), evtl gibt es noch die Notfallseelsorge, die dir in der akuten Situation helfen kann. Im Moment brauchst du keinen Therapeuten - das zeigt sich im Verlauf.
Unser Körper hat in Stresssituationen eine wunderbare Funktion: das Gehirn schaltet sozusagen ab und derjenige kann sich auch an das, was kurz vor dem Ereignis passiert ist, nicht erinnern. Das ist eine Schutzfunktion. Mir konnte noch kein Mensch, dem etwas derart schlimmes widerfahren ist, genau berichten, was passiert ist. Meistens hört die Erinnerung irgendwann vorher auf und setzt (sofern das Ganze überlebt wird) erst wieder im Krankenhaus ein. Damit werden auch Schmerzen ausgeblendet - die kommen erst sehr viel später.

----------


## Bücherwurm

Dank all Eurer lieben Erklärungen und dem Gespräch mit dem Ha kann ich nun doch beruhigt sein, das er wenigstens wirklich nichts von alle dem mitbekommen hat.
Für mich eine große Erleichterung.  
Bücherwurm

----------


## Bücherwurm

Hallo!
Ich war lange nicht mehr hier.
Inzwischen kann ich schon relativ gut damit umgehen, obwohl mir Andy immer noch sehr fehlt. Ich kann inzwischen sogar wieder unsere vielen Zettelchen, die wir uns immer geschrieben haben, lesen ohne weinen zu müssen, sondern in Wärme und Liebe dabei an ihn denken.
Nur mit einem habe ich Probleme. In längeren Abständen kommen plötzlich wieder die Bilder vom Bahnhof in mir auf. Das viele Blut, der zerstörte Körper, der abgetrennte Arm im Gras. Das ist dann so brutal real, als würde es gerade passieren. Damit komme ich immer noch nicht klar. Diese brutalen Bilder sind zwar seltener geworden, aber sie belasten mich jedesmal wieder aufs Neue enorm. Werden diese Bilder je vergehen? 
Liebe Grüße
Bücherwurm

----------


## feli

Lieber Bücherwurm! 
Das ist für diese Situation alles doch noch sehr frisch und jeder hat eine andere Art mit Trauer und 
dem Verlust umzugehen , bzw. zu lernen damit weiterzuleben oder die Situation zu verarbeiten.
Das ist ein ziemlich großer " Happen" den Du zu verarbeiten/verkraften hast. 
Wenn ein Berg so hoch ist, daß man ihn nicht auf einmal bewältigen kann, dann kann man nur
in kleinen Schritten, die man schaffen kann über ihn hinweg kommen.
Ein Schritt nach dem anderen und vor allem nicht alle auf einmal. 
Weglaufen vor der Situation geht ja leider nicht. 
Das wird sicherlich noch eine ganze Zeit schmerzen.
Ich denke nicht, daß man das vergessen wird.
Aber der Schmerz wird in der Regel mit der Zeit dumpfer. 
Ich denke, Du machst das schon ganz gut und tapfer. 
So unschön diese Situation auch ist, und man gönnt sie wirklich keinem Menschen. 
Wenn Du da durch bist, dann wirst Du merken, daß Du um eine ganze Menge
stärker geworden bist. 
Das sind sicherlich ganz verschiedene Phasen die man durchleben muß.
Das Leben ist leider nicht platt, sondern es hat so viele Facetten, daß man sie manchmal
nicht einmal auf einmal erfassen kann. 
Wichtig ist in kleinen Schritten voran zu gehen und nicht in den Phasen stecken zu bleiben.
Ein Patentrezept gibt es nicht. 
Es gibt viele Menschen, die bleiben in einer Phase zeitlebens stecken.
Bitte lies das jetzt nicht falsch, sodaß Du dich von dem nächsten Satz angesprochen
fühlst. Bei meiner Mutter zb. entwickelte sich die Trauerphase um ihren Partner zu
einer Situation in der sie sich seit 25 Jahren wohl fühlt. 
Dann wendet sich das Blatt als "Opfer" irgendwann und man schafft andere Opfer,
anstatt das sinnvoll und positiv zu verarbeiten. 
Es gibt im Leben immer wieder Situationen, die sind einfach bescheiden und Sch.....
Durch die muß man durch. Dazu hat man am besten Freunde die einem zuhören können und die
einen begleiten.
Und eines Tages muß man die Situation loslassen können.
Es ist aber nicht so, daß man das Loslassen erzwingen kann, oder über die Situation einfach
hinweg gehen kann. In dem Fall wird man irgendwann einfach davon wieder eingeholt.
Es gibt keine Vorschrift für das Tempo in dem Du das bewältigt haben mußt. 
Nicht weinen können, nach einer solchen Situation ist oft noch schockierender. 
Als mein Vater damals starb, ( an dem ich sehr hing) habe ich über 2 Jahre nicht weinen können,
und wunderte mich darüber. Er war damals mein Patient auf der Intensivstation. Ich hatte an der Reanimation
teilgenommen und nach ein paar Tagen nach den erforderlichen Reiz-EEGs auch seine Beatmung abgestellt. ( Diese Entscheidung war gut, daran bestand nie ein Zweifel.) 
Nach über 2 Jahren weinte ich plötzlich grundlos an irgendeinem Nachmittag.
Ich denke, daß es einfacher ist, wenn man sofort weinen kann, denn nach so langer Zeit findet man kaum
noch einen der sich erinnert oder erinnern möchte. Ich finde es persönlich wichtig, daß man weinen und trauern kann. ( Es sollte keiner erwarten, daß Du nicht immer mal wieder traurig darüber bist und weinen mußt. Das gehört leider einfach zur Verarbeitung der Situation. Stell nicht zu große Ansprüche an Dich.) 
Du solltest Dich aber auf keinen Fall dazu zwingen, die Situation immer wieder ansehen zu müssen.
Irgendwann ist man oft auch schockiert, weil man Probleme hat sich zu erinnern, wie der geliebte Mensch
ausgesehen hat. ( das weiß man natürlich, aber man hat das Gefühl, daß man sich an das Gesicht nicht mehr
so erinnern kann, wie es gewesen ist und man fühlt sich mit der Situation auch nicht wohl, weil man vor dem Vergessen Angst hat. ) 
Es nutzt nichts. Man muß da hindurch, weiterleben und einen neuen Sinn finden, sich dann auch verzeihen
können, daß man einen neuen Sinn sucht und auch finden kann. 
Das sind aber alles sehr kleine Schritte, die man nicht in einem Satz abgehandelt bekommt. 
Tschechow ließ einen seiner Schauspieler in dem Stück: "Die Möwe " sinngemäß sagen:
"Manchmal ist der Sinn des Lebens, zu lernen alles was passiert irgendwie auszuhalten." 
Oftmals hat man in so schlimmen Situationen das Gefühl, daß die Umwelt und die Mitmenschen zu schnell
vergessen. Vor allem weil sich viele Freunde und Bekannte in solchen Situationen zurückziehen und
wortlos bleiben.  
Auch diese Situation ist wertvoll. Sie lernt einen Lektionen, die die Situationen und Beziehungen klären,
die man hat. 
Evtl. werden die Ansprüche, die man an seine Mitmenschen stellt größer, wenn man seinen
Freundeskreis wählt. 
Das wirkt dann wie ein Belastungstest, den leider nicht alle bestehen von denen man das angenommen/vermutet
hätte. Andere entwickeln sich als wertvoller, als sie auf den ersten Blick erschienen. 
Enttäuschungen allerdings sind in dem Zusammenhang immer positiv, denn sie heben eine Täuschung auf, der man erlegen ist.  
Wenn Du die Situation irgendwann so gemeistert hast, daß sie erträglich wird, dann hast Du im Endeffekt sehr
viel gelernt. 
Man wünschte sich, daß einem diese Lektionen unter den Umständen erspart geblieben wären. 
Auch wenn es Dir auf den ersten Blick grausam erscheint: In jeder Situation läßt sich für sein Leben etwas lernen, daß
letztlich auch positive Facetten hat, was aber nicht heißen soll: Die Situation an sich ist positiv oder wünschenswert. 
Es wäre aber schön, wenn Du für Dich im Endergebnis einen Funken Positives für Deine persönliche Entwicklung suchen und finden könntest. 
Erwarte nicht zu große Fortschritte auf einmal von Dir. 
Du machst das schon ganz toll wie Du mit der Situation umgehst.
Das ist Schwerstarbeit. Laß Dich mal loben: Wie tapfer und toll, Du das meisterst. 
" Nur Sonne macht eine Wüste."    
Alles Gute

----------


## feli

Nach dem schweren Unfall ( am 29.1.2013) meiner Schwiegermutter, war unsere Mutter noch etliche Zeit ansprechbar und sie hat das Bewustsein beim Unfall nicht verloren. 
Sie hatte keinerlei Erkenntnis über den Ausmaß ihrer schweren Verletzungen, sondern war die ganze Zeit über der Ansicht, sie hätte nur ein gebrochenes Bein, weshalb sie sie im Bett liegen müsse.
Alle anderen Verletzungen nahm sie nicht wahr. Das Ausmaß ihrer Verletzungen war  letztlich mit dem Leben nicht mehr vereinbar. 
Es war sogar so, daß sie noch im Rettungswagen und später auf der Intensivstation der Klinik nicht begriff, warum man sie in die Klinik brachte und warum sie überhaupt dort unter diesen Umständen an der Beatmung lag.
Sie war nach dem Unfall zu den anderen Verletzungen sehr schwerhörig und konnte wegen mit dem Tubus nicht sprechen.
Allerdings war es ihr eine Zeitlang möglich zu lesen und aufzuschreiben, was sie bewegte. Innerhalb dieser Kommunikation fragten wir sie, was geschehen war.
( wie gesagt, war sie direkt nach dem Unfall nicht bewustlos.) Sie schrieb auf, sie habe einen dunklen Schatten auf sich zukommen sehen und einen Stoß verspürt, dann wüßte sie nichts mehr..... Also konnte sie sich an weiteres nicht erinnern. 
Die Polizeibeamten , Ärzte und das Klinikpersonal gab an sich mit der Schwiegermutter nach dem Unfall normal unterhalten zu haben, als sei ihr nicht viel passiert.
Wir waren irritiert, daß die Angehörigen erst 1 Tag später informiert worden waren. 
Beim Ausmaß dieser Verletzungen war eigentlich klar, daß die Chancen für sie diese letztlich zu überleben sehr gering
waren.
Wenn ich mit ihr sprach, und ihr erklärte, daß die Situation ernst ist, weil sie danach fragte ( ich wollte sie nicht belügen und obwohl ich nicht ihre Wunschschwiegertochter war, schrieb sie mir damals auf, daß sie mir vertrauen würde, weil ich sie noch nie belogen hätte.) konnte sie die Tatsache, daß es sich nicht nur um einen Beinbruch handeln
würde nicht behalten und realisieren.  
Dein Partner hat davon nichts mitbekommen. Das ist die Situation von der Du ausgehen mußt.
Mein Schwiegervater, der vor dem Unfall noch normal funktionierte, der verlor über diese Situation regelrecht den Verstand und er verstarb ohne zu wissen, daß er  verheiratet und wie es seiner Ehefrau ergangen war. 
Als ich der Schwiegermutter an der Beatmung mitteilen mußte, daß ihr Ehemann nicht mehr kommen würde, weil er vorausgegangen ist,  war sie selbst in einem mental kräftigeren Zustand als ihr Ehemann.
Nach 60 Ehejahren fragt man natürlich nach seinem Partner und Gefährten, warum der nicht mehr kommt wenn man auf ihn wartet.
Mach nicht den Fehler, daß Du in der Situation stecken bleibst, daß Du dich mit der Frage was Dein Partner gefühlt /gespürt haben könnte zermaterst.  
Und wenn Dir danach ist dann weine ruhig und versuche mit Deinen Freunden darüber zu reden. 
Manchmal hilft aufschreiben, wenn keiner zu reden greifbar ist, denn was man anfassen kann empfindet man oft weniger beängstigend.
Irgendwann kannst du das was Du aufgeschrieben hast dann vielleicht verbrennen und loslassen.   
Nochmals alles Liebe Feli

----------


## Bücherwurm

Hallo Feli!
Vielen lieben Dank für Deine Worte!
Da hast Du ja auch schon einiges mitgemacht. Das tut mir leid.
Ich habe von Andy u.a. seinen Lieblingspullover aufgehoben. Der ist mir zwar viel zu groß doch manchmal, wenn ich ihm ganz nah sein möchte, ziehe ich diesen an und kuschel mich darein. Das hilft dann. 
Ich hoffe halt, das diese Bilder seltener werden, denn sie kosten mich immer wieder viel Kraft, dem standzuhalten. Wenigstens schaffe ich es schon, mich nach solchen Situationen, wieder abzulenken und zu trösten. Sie beherrschen mich nicht mehr die ganze Zeit. 
Bücherwurm

----------


## MichaelRRR

Hallo, zuerst einmal wünsche ich dir viel Kraft diesen schweren Schlag zu überstehen. Wenn das Gefühl aufkommt damit nicht fertig zu werden, ist es keine Schande sich Hilfe zu holen. Erster Anlaufpunkt wäre da zum Beispiel die Telefonseelsorge, der Hausarzt, der einen dann weiterüberweist oder (wenn man gläubig ist) die Kirche. 
Ich denke nicht, dass Ihr Partner etwas davon mitbekommen hat. Wie schon geschrieben wurde, schaltet der Körper bei einem großen Schock/ großen Schmerzen ab. Mein Bruder ist einmal vom Dach gefallen, als er die Ziegel mit meinem Vater saubergemacht hat.
Er schlug unten auf dem Aspahlt auf, blieb liegen, war ansprechbar und alles was ihm einfiel war "Papa, ich kann nicht mehr aufstehen. Ich glaube du musst alleine sauber machen."
Er hatte gar nicht realisiert das er gefallen war. Bald darauf wurde er bewusstlos. 
Ich wünsche dir alles Gute um diese schwere Situation zu überstehen.

----------


## Bücherwurm

Hallo MichaelRRR!
Danke für Deine Worte. Ich hoffe einfach darauf, das diese Bilder seltener werden. Was anderes bleibt mir wohl nicht übrig. 
Liebe Grüße
Bücherwurm

----------


## wahnsinn

Ich kann dir nur anraten, dir nicht so den Kopf darüber zu zerbrechen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dein Partner viel davon mit bekommen hat und auch wenn dann ohne Schmerzen zu erleiden. Bei solchen Unfällen geht alles so schnell, dass das eigene Gehirn es gar nicht alles verarbeiten kann. Ich würde dir raten mal zu einem Psychater zu gehen um dieses Ereigniss besser verarbeiten zu können und wieder nach vorne zu schauen. Du solltest dich an die schöne gemeinsame Zeit erinnern und nicht mehr.

----------

